# Objects of Reflexive Verbs



## ElGringo

I am confused about reflexive verbs when the one who performs the action is not the recipient of the action.  For example, how would you say the following (to a child) -1) Let me wash (lavarse) your hands.  2) Let me put it on (ponerse) you.  Gracias,  Bob


----------



## ampurdan

Deja que te lave las manos. Deja que te lo ponga.
There are no reflexive verbs but reflexive modes of a verb.
Yo me lavo las manos
Tú te lavas las manos
Él se lava las manos etc. Reflexive.

Yo te lavo las manos
Yo le lavo las manos. Not reflexive.


----------



## Breogan

Note in the reflexive case subject and pronoun are the same person

Yo (1st person) me (1st person) lavo las manos- I wash my hands
Tú (2nd person) te (2nd person) lavas - You wash yourself (You get washed)

not in the non-reflexive case.

Yo (1st person) te (2nd person) lavo las manos - I wash your hands
Yo (1st person) te (2nd person) lavo - I wash you


----------



## mhp

Let me also add this observation: The use of double possessive is very similar to the use of double negative in Englishe.

"I'm not going to not my hands" is at best confusing in English. "Me voy a lavar mis manos" is equally confusing in Spanish. The prefered way to say this is "Me voy a lavar las manos" or even "Voy a lavar mis manos". The second implies that you somehow have detachable hands!


----------



## Paul Wessen

Hola, amigos!

MHP has it right, but perhaps I can help you with an easy way to remember it.

According to most Spanish Textbooks for English Learners, the rule is...

Spanish does not like to use the possessive in front of  (1) *body parts*  or  (2) *articles of clothing.*  It sounds too much like "my-my-my-my stuff."  It's sounds much like the overuse of  "I" in an English composition.

So....  "I wash (to myself) _the hands._   I put on (to myself) _the hat.

_Yeah, I know, the literal translation is awkward ,(poor, really), but it can help the mind to unravel the problem until it becomes natural.

Hope this helps  ------------------  Paul


----------



## mhp

We are definitely going off the main topic there. But these are free lessons...

Possessive has some how negative connotation in Spain. If you say something as innocent as "voy a trear mi ordenador portátil" you'll get a few dirty looks! Why? because you are saying "mi ordenador" as opposed to "el ordenodor". Using possessive calls too much attention. This is definitely cultural and I don't know if it is true of all Spanish speaking countries.


----------



## ElGringo

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Deja que te lave las manos. Deja que te lo ponga.


</p>How 'bout &quot;You have to let me put it on you.&quot;  I am not sure about the order of the pronouns.  Tienes que dejarme poner...  And muchas gracias to you and the other responders.Thanks,  Bob


----------



## sanjosanjo

A couple questions:
1) What does trear mean?  I can't find it in the dictionary.
2) Is the possessive incorrect even with non-clothing objects such as a computer?  When is it correct to use the possessive?


----------



## mhp

1) It is traer misspelled
2) Sorry for confusing you. It is perfectly fine to use possessive for things that are not body parts or articles of clothing.


----------



## Breogan

mhp said:
			
		

> Possessive has some how negative connotation in Spain. If you say something as innocent as "voy a trear mi ordenador portátil" you'll get a few dirty looks! Why? because you are saying "mi ordenador" as opposed to "el ordenodor". Using possessive calls too much attention. This is definitely cultural and I don't know if it is true of all Spanish speaking countries.


You're wrong about this point. You can use "Voy a traer mi ordenador"; You won't get a few dirty looks at all LOL.
In fact it's more accurate than saying "Voy a traer el ordenador", because this doesn't make clear which computer is (mine? yours? and so on.)

When you say "Me voy a lavar las manos", "Me" implies "my" and that's the reason for not using the possesive.


----------



## Arise

Breogan said:
			
		

> You're wrong about this point. You can use "Voy a traer mi ordenador"; You won't get a few dirty looks at all LOL.
> In fact it's more accurate than saying "Voy a traer el ordenador", because this doesn't make clear which computer is (mine? yours? and so on.)
> 
> When you say "Me voy a lavar las manos", "Me" implies "my" and that's the reason for not using the possesive.


 
I agree. I'm Spnanish too and here there's nothing bad if you say "voy a traer mi ordenador" because I'm specifying wich computer is (my computer).
Anyway, I don't think in spanish there are redundances in this sense. I mean when I say "me lavo las manos" is like saying in english "I wash my hands". There are verbs in spanish that includes the pronoun in its forms like lavarse (is not the same of "lavar"), peinarse, vestirse...when the action is doing by yourself.

Salutes, Arise.


----------



## mhp

I’ve actually encountered this situation more than once. Not to say that every person who corrects me is an expert, but I generally follow the advice they give me. The exact sentence that I used and was corrected: “No tengo mi portátil conmigo” --> “No tengo el portátil conmigo”.


----------



## mhp

Another time that I was corrected: dejó su paraguas en trabajo --> dejó el paraguas en trabajo.


----------



## Arise

mhp said:
			
		

> Another time that I was corrected: dejó su paraguas en el trabajo --> dejó el paraguas en el trabajo.


 
Both of them are correct except for the article, but when you say "dejó su paraguas en el trabajo", you are specifying from who is the "paraguas". But in the second case, it can mean that is your mother's "paraguas" (for example). 

Am I explaining it well?

Hope to help.

Arise.


----------



## mhp

Sí, muchas gracias, ya está más claro que el agua. A lo mejor, los que me habían corregido antes se equivocaban. Es increíble que hasta el diccionario de wordreference.com se equivoque.



*dejar* 
*1* _verbo transitivo_ 
*1* _(poner en un sitio una cosa)_ to leave: *déjalo donde estaba,* leave it where it was
*no sé dónde dejé las llaves,* I don't know where I left my keys


----------



## Arise

mhp said:
			
		

> Sí, muchas gracias, ya está más claro que el agua. A lo mejor, los que me habían corregido antes se equivocaban. Es increíble que hasta el diccionario de wordreference.com se equivoque.
> 
> 
> 
> *dejar*
> *1* _verbo transitivo_
> *1* _(poner en un sitio una cosa)_ to leave: *déjalo donde estaba,* leave it where it was
> *no sé dónde dejé las llaves,* I don't know where I left my keys


 
A ver, no es que se equivoque el diccionario de wordreference. Como te he dicho antes, ambas opciones son correctas, pero con una ofreces más información que con la otra. Por ejemplo:

1.- ¿Dónde están las llaves? - no digo de quién son las llaves ni qué llaves necesito (pudiera ser que le esté preguntando a mi hermano por las llaves de su coche porque el mío está en el taller).
En cambio si digo:

2.- ¿Dónde están MIS llaves? - el interlocutor sabrá qué llaves estoy buscando.

Algo parecido pasa con los verbos reflexivos. Al decir "Voy a lavarme las manos" queda claro que son mis manos las que voy a lavar. En cambio si dijera "voy a lavar-- las manos"...tendría que poner obligatoriamente de quién son las manos que voy a lavar.

A ver si ahora nos hemos entendido...

Saludos, Arise.


----------



## mhp

Vale, te lo agradezco. Voy a tener en cuenta que ambas formas son correctas (incluso equivalentes a veces)… y ¿lo de la otra frase? «no llevo el paraguas conmigo» y «no llevo mi paraguas conmigo»,  ¿cuál usarás tú sin pensar dos veces?


----------



## Arise

mhp said:
			
		

> Vale, te lo agradezco. Voy a tener en cuenta que ambas formas son correctas (incluso equivalentes a veces)… y ¿lo de la otra frase? «no llevo el paraguas conmigo» y «no llevo mi paraguas conmigo», ¿cuál usarás tú sin pensar dos veces?


 
Pues la verdad es que según me diera. Sin pensarlo dos veces creo que diría símplemente "no llevo el paraguas" (porque la verdad es que no me importa de quién sea, si me estoy mojando...jejejeje).

Saludos, Arise.


----------



## Breogan

mhp said:
			
		

> Vale, te lo agradezco. Voy a tener en cuenta que ambas formas son correctas (incluso equivalentes a veces)… y ¿lo de la otra frase? «no llevo el paraguas conmigo» y «no llevo mi paraguas conmigo», ¿cuál usarás tú sin pensar dos veces?



"no llevo el paraguas conmigo" (It might be my umbrella, yours, his and so on, although the most probable is the mine.)
"no llevo mi paraguas conmigo" (It's clearly my umbrella.)


----------



## ampurdan

ElGringo said:
			
		

> </p>How 'bout &quot;You have to let me put it on you.&quot; I am not sure about the order of the pronouns. Tienes que dejarme poner... And muchas gracias to you and the other responders.Thanks, Bob


 
You have at least three options:

Tienes que dejarme ponértelo.
Me tienes que dejar ponértelo.
Tienes que dejar que te lo ponga.


----------



## ampurdan

Respecto al paraguas, es cierto que se puede decir: he dejado mi paraguas o he dejado el paraguas, pero creo que un hispanohablante optará normalmente por el artículo antes que el posesivo. Lo importante en la frase no es de quien es el paraguas sinó qué se hizo con él, de manera que el idioma castellano quizá sienta que usar el posesivo conlleva una carga informativa innecesaria... Sólo es mi opinión.


----------



## ElGringo

ampurdan said:
			
		

> You have at least three options:
> 
> Tienes que dejarme ponértelo.
> Me tienes que dejar ponértelo.
> Tienes que dejar que te lo ponga.


Muchas gracias Ampurdan.  Just for completeness, if you wanted to name the article of clothing, would you say, e.g.,  Tienes que dejarme ponerte los guantes.  ?  (and is ponerte correct or should it be ponérte ?)Thanks,  Bob


----------



## ampurdan

Tienes que dejarme ponerte los guantes. (no accent, since the word finishes with a vocal and is stressed in the penultimate syllable).
Tienes que dejar que te ponga los guantes.

I'd rather use the second one, because "dejarme ponerte" sounds somehow to clumsy to me, but it is still correct.


----------



## aman

Since we are on the subject of reflexive verbs can anyone explain why *reírse* is reflexive? It's  not  a verb like irse, comerse etc just wondering.....


----------



## Ilmo

aman said:
			
		

> Since we are on the subject of reflexive verbs can anyone explain why *reírse* is reflexive? It's not a verb like irse, comerse etc just wondering.....


 
Creo que en estes casos el verbo reflexivo es más fuerte. Por ejemplo, decir que "me muero" es más fuerte que sólo "muero", y de la misma manera "comerse" es más fuerte que sólo "comer" (¡y no se trata de que el comensal estuviera comiendo a sí mismo!).
Pero no puedo explicarlo, sólo he notado que es así.


----------



## ampurdan

reirse, comerse, irse are not strictly reflexive, they are pronominal verbs. The "se" part it's just a part of the verb, like the "out/up/down/off etc." particle in English phrasal verbs.

Yo río = yo me río. I'm laughing
Me río de alguien. I'm laughing at you (you cannot say "*yo río de ti").


----------



## Outsider

aman said:
			
		

> Since we are on the subject of reflexive verbs can anyone explain why *reírse* is reflexive? It's  not  a verb like irse, comerse etc just wondering.....


In Spanish, spontaneous actions are sometimes denoted by pronominal verbs. Laughing is a good example of a spontaneous act.


----------



## aman

Interesting, gracias


----------

